# Please help me Identify this Bike/ Components



## ConorKwin (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello

Recently had my bike and my sisters bike stolen while i was at work. :madman:

So I was shopping around for a new bike. Wanted an inexpensive one so if it was stolen again it would not be a huge loss. Ended up at a pawn shop and got a decent deal on this bike. Its not the prettiest but aside from the shocks it works rather well. Can you folks here please help me Identify the bike and most importantly the front shocks! There locked up and i would like to rebuild if possible but I have no clue who makes them. The labels have all been scratched off the bike and all that is left is the symbol on the front steering column, the shocks say "e25 ground force suspension system" and there is a sticker by the rear tire that says "twenty nine". Some of the components are labeled the tires are cst caballeros the shifters and derailers are shimano ect.. Now for the bike

Sorry for the cell phone pictures!


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

*It's an inexpensive bike alright...*

Photos on http://www.walmart.com/ip/Thruster-29-Mountain-Bike/12961432 confirm the same fork badges and color frame. I suspect that big "G" on the headtube stands for Genesis/Thruster.


----------



## ConorKwin (Apr 8, 2011)

beer_coffee_water said:


> Photos on http://www.walmart.com/ip/Thruster-29-Mountain-Bike/12961432 confirm the same fork badges and color frame. I suspect that big "G" on the headtube stands for Genesis/Thruster.


awesome, thank you! Searching for the company on google. Doesnt show anything. Is there a universal rebuild kit I can use on the front forks?


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

I think the bike you have or similar is being discussed here:http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=699483 in this forum. Also in this forum, look at the sticky at the top, entitled: "*Beginners and department store bikes*".

Relinked.


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

beer_coffee_water said:


> I think the bike you have or similar is being discussed here:http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=699565 in this forum. Also in this forum, look at the sticky at the top, entitled: "*Beginners and department store bikes*".


Ok... that linked my back to here.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

Haha guess that what I get for having 6 tabs open and paying attention to other things as well. Fixed above.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm curious, what did the pawn shop charge for that $199 Wally world bike?


----------



## ConorKwin (Apr 8, 2011)

dirt farmer said:


> I'm curious, what did the pawn shop charge for that $199 Wally world bike?


$80 flat. I bought it as a bike to ride to work, which is about two blocks away, and MAYBE some trails that were close by, really wasnt looking for anything serious. Im not upset with my purchase; I am into firearms and agree with the "buy once cry once" mentality for the most part but this is different, it is something I will do for fun and is not life or death. If I ever need to deploy my firearm to protect my life and the ones I love then it damn well better work. If my wally world bike craps out on the trails ill shrug it off and walk back to base.

can anyone please link me to a place to get in contact with Thruster or please tell me if I can get a rebuild kit somewhere. I put some chain oil on the dried out dirt ring (the lower one not rubber) and the shocks are already unlocking a bit, but the ring does look damaged. How would I go about rebuilding these?


----------



## ConorKwin (Apr 8, 2011)

beer_coffee_water said:


> I think the bike you have or similar is being discussed here:http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=699483 in this forum. Also in this forum, look at the sticky at the top, entitled: "*Beginners and department store bikes*".
> 
> Relinked.


I dont see how linking me to those two different threads answered my question of how I would go about rebuilding the forks. I am gratefull for you identifying the bicycle but please push your mountain bike snobbery on some one else...

Troll :thumbsup:


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

ConorKwin said:


> I dont see how linking me to those two different threads answered my question of how I would go about rebuilding the forks. I am gratefull for you identifying the bicycle but please push your mountain bike snobbery on some one else...
> 
> Troll :thumbsup:


I think what he is getting at, is they probably are not worth rebuilding. Parts are probably not even available for a rebuild and if they where the cost to get them would be half what the bike is worth.
Locked up might not be a bad thing if your just going to ride on the streets with it, or take them apart and see what the problems is. Hard to get worse off is they are already broke.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Check the walmart link in post 2. The first response in the Q&A section shows the manufacturer. You can find the company's website with google. Doubt any parts are available to rebuild it.

The pic shows it is a standard threadless stem. The other standard you need to check is the steering tube's diameter - 1 1/8" is standard. You can check it by unscrewing the cap on top of the stem. Since the side screws hold the stem on the steering tube and the top cap is only used to preload the bearings, you don't have to worry about making any adjustments after you measure the stem's inside diameter. Simply replace the top cap and snug it up.

Unless you run across a used fork on ebay, a suspension fork will cost over 100. Here's a link to a Dart 3 that might work for you. http://www.blueskycycling.com/product1859_39_-Rock-Shox-Dart-3-29er-Fork-2010.htm

Many people use a rigid fork, and they are cheaper - 50-60. Since your fork is locked up, it's acting like a rigid. You could just leave it alone, go out and ride, and enjoy your bike.

Good luck.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

ConorKwin, you asked for some info of identifying your bike you purchased without even knowing what it is. I present said info to enlighten you on said purchase and then you call me a troll. I wasn't trying to link you to a rebuild kit just info. All I did was "google" for the info. You are pure win.


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

ConorKwin said:


> can anyone please link me to a place to get in contact with Thruster or please tell me if I can get a rebuild kit somewhere. I


The reason beer linked that walmart bike sticky was to show that what you're seeing is the downside of big box bikes. No one was being a snob. A lot of us had no interest in spending hundreds or thousands of dollars on bike when we started either. Most of us started with crap bikes too (no offense). The reason they are crap is that they wear out quickly. By the time you end up repairing/replacing broken components, you would be a good way towards a better bike.

No one has ever heard of Thruster... it's just some label an OEM threw on. You won't find a way to contact them or find parts. Even better quality forks like Suntour cannot be repaired (lack of repair parts, mostly) and are essentially throw-away forks.

Get a rigid fork like others suggested, or buy a new disposable suspension fork - spinner, RST, etc. For street riding it should be fine. If you're going to ride it on trails, you will see a lot more issues.


----------



## ConorKwin (Apr 8, 2011)

beer_coffee_water said:


> ConorKwin, you asked for some info of identifying your bike you purchased without even knowing what it is. I present said info to enlighten you on said purchase and then you call me a troll. I wasn't trying to link you to a rebuild kit just info. All I did was "google" for the info. You are pure win.


and I thanked you for that.. Thanks alot Rlouder and Gotodengo, that really helps. Im going to try and tear this the shocks apart, see what I can do and weigh my options.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll say this once from experience: it's not worthy trying to rebuild that fork. I am very hard-headed and I hate to just replace things that are not truly broken, but I know bikes and I can tell what's a waste of time and what's not. _that _is a waste of time.


----------



## ConorKwin (Apr 8, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> I'll say this once from experience: it's not worthy trying to rebuild that fork. I am very hard-headed and I hate to just replace things that are not truly broken, but I know bikes and I can tell what's a waste of time and what's not. _that _is a waste of time.


looks like its not even serviceable


----------



## lmd10 (Mar 3, 2011)

those forks are spring loaded only,you can take them apart there is a allen screw below the caps...like they said a Rockshox Dart 3 or Toro Tk is a good replacement fork for this bike ... this will be a better upgrade ...or call Kent International if want the factory original replacement parts for this bike


----------

